# Help Needed



## budgieamit (Apr 9, 2015)

HI All,

I have 2 budgies. got second one a month before. I started noticing that my older budgie was scratching his head sometime with his toys which I thought to be normal. for 2-3 days the scratching has becoming a lot. the budgie has been scratching his head and wings with his legs and against perch.

I do not see any sign of scaly face yet. I tried yesterday to apply some parrafin oil on head and noticed some feathers on head were shed by budgie. this became visible after the head became wet.

Could you please provide me some help or steps which i can take before i go to vet. the appointment i got is for Wednesday.


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

He's probably just molting. Can you post close-up pictures of his face and pictures of his entire body?

Oh, and ...

:welcome: to TalkBudgies! :wave:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. I agree with Susan, and pic's would help. My boy Solomon is molting hard right now and has an area just above his cere similar to what you describe...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I would not recommend putting paraffin oil on your budgie.

It does sound as if your budgie is simply molting.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/104927-miserable-molting.html

If the Avian Vet sees any signs of scaly-face mites, he/she will have you treat it with ivermectin.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

